# new developement



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK i have posted to sell the 90 gl , as we are afraid to let the parrots out and want to get another parrot , so we are going to switch to many smaller tanks lol one for each room but with the full lids covering the tops so the birds cant fly in lol
Im keeping all the LR and stuff to put in other tanks .
So now the search for some smaller tanks
Plus hub by hates it when i get him to grab stuff for me lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a Hagen 25g long for sale $30.00, less than 4 months old. You could pick up a simple lid at BA's for it. I also have a Hagen Glo; single bulb available. I don't know if you can swap out sw lights in it or not...

I also have a 20g high for $20.00.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

im looking for the ones with the false back lol
Does it have a false back ?
how many tanks do u have ?

im thinking 40 to 60 gl's have any of those ?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry, no, just fw tanks, 15, 20 & 25, all empty. 

Besides a QT, I'm only allowed to have 2 tanks in the house. We also just discovered a small mould problem in the basement


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

black mold?
thats awefull . 
if i can sell the 90 then ill get the others looking for at least 2 40gl , plus a hex tall daughter wants sea horses in her room .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The 90gl is sold pending pick up , im a little sad as it was my first tank but happy at the same time to get the new tanks to fill up
And it looks like i may have found another home for a pup (maybe)
OMG the waiting is killing me ,last night when i was feeling her belly the pups were moving , think i counted 3 pups


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

When is she due?

The 90g is a nice tank but I understand wanting several small tanks instead, especially after your spider disaster.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

SHE IS DUE 9th or 10th but could be up to 3 days later.
We may move too so smaller tanks are easier to move lol
I dont want to move ,but family bugging me all the time so im debating it


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I will be busy empting the 90gl ,i better do it tonight ,i told hubby watch her have her pups then i dont get it ready for saturday lol
i have a 40 gl coming probably sometime next week ,and i want to go look at harry's 30 gl ,so those 2 tanks should be enough .
Im going to use the 40gl for the fish i have and the other 2 for coral ,the fish will go in my daughters room she is very happy about that .
Im just hoping the 2 for coral will be enough lol
The goby's will be finally happy to have sand ,going to boil and prepare that tonight.


----------

